# East Snowfields on Mt. Washington



## zowi420 (Jun 6, 2005)

On Saturday, 6/4/05, Lftgly and I drove up the Auto Road, parked near the summit, and skied the East Snowfields on Mt. Washington.  It was a beautiful day, sunny and warm.  We got there early and there were not too many people; it filled up quickly though! We hiked over to the rim of the Great Gulf so Lftgly could get a run on Airplane Gully, which goes way down and is quite a hike back up.  The snow was great...so happy I hadn't packed away my ski stuff yet.  Sorry I don't have any pictures to post!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey, great report!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 6, 2005)

nice.  i was also on the rock pile saturday at tucks .  rediculously hot, but fantastic snow in left gully.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 6, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> nice.  i was also on the rock pile saturday at tucks .  rediculously hot, but fantastic snow in left gully.



Damn that looks nice. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice pix, Riv!

Glad you got another trip in.  It was still great on Wednesday, but noticable snow loss at the top by the time we drove back from GG on Friday.

I think this might be it.  Things are fading fast and I can't go again until late next week.

Oh well.  There's always next season.  At least I went out with a bang.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 7, 2005)

Steve, Great pictures.  Glad you got out.


----------



## lftgly (Aug 8, 2005)

what a beautiful day to remember...


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2005)

great pics!  but man, lftgly... i had just recently temporarily forgotten how great the last few days of the season were.  now i am back at stage I withdrawal all over again!  what a day indeed, though!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice pics lftgly!  Welcome to the forums, we hope to see more of you here!


----------



## JimG. (Aug 9, 2005)

Good to see Lftgly post here...I've never had the pleasure of joining him, but his knowledge of skiing around the MWV is immense and he takes great skiing pics too.


----------



## lftgly (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks you, guys, but it's easy to take great skiing pics of zowie! I hope she doesn't mind, I've been meaning to post these for awhile.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome.  We are practically neighbors.  I'm a Campton weekend guy.  I'll be on the Falling Water trails Sat.


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 15, 2005)

lftgly said:
			
		

> what a beautiful day to remember...
> 
> YEAH!


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 20, 2005)

zowi420, UK and I have never been up to Tuck's...we were supposed to go up at the end of last season with a friend, but something came up and we couldn't make it.  Maybe someday.....


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 20, 2005)

No, sadly, I have never skied the bowl, my only trips to tucks being in the summer, but I am wondering, how did you know that?  UK? UphillKlimber?  Ya got me....
Whenever you're ready, I'm ready.  We should start seeing the first flakes in about a month.  I CAN'T WAIT!


----------

